# Mass effect



## Morpheus uk (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone play or played the game here?


----------



## acerbity (Apr 5, 2008)

I beat it and traded it in some time after. Really good!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 6, 2008)

You traded it in?!

Lol, i jumped back on straight away after i completed but then drifted back to COD4 mid game lol

Still mass effects one of my all time favs, btw is the any way you can save wrex? :lol:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Apr 6, 2008)

MASS EFFECT is great!! ive got the limited edition version


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 6, 2008)

I still havent played it... Not much time to play with the job/wife/kids/yard/mantids. Nevertheless I am patiently waiting on GTA4, Farcry2 and Fallout3... Im a sucker for sprawling sandbox games like Oblivian where you can go and do whatever you want in whatever order you care to as opposed to games with a fixed path. One good game like that will last me half a year at the frequency I get to play.


----------

